# Emerge gentoo-dev-sources

## Professor Frink

An emerge of gentoo-dev-source when I'm installing gives me this: 

 * Applying 2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch...                                                                           [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/temp/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

What's wrong?

----------

## grantangi

Same here on two machines.

```

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p0 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/work/patches/genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

=======================================================

patching file linux-2.6.6/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100

can't find file to patch at input line 124

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt

|--- linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-09 21:32:54.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-22 09:13:10.430700652 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 175

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-09 21:32:26.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-22 09:13:01.771994437 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 325

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-09 21:33:22.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-22 09:13:01.779993241 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c

The next patch would delete the file linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h,

which does not exist!  Applying it anyway.

can't find file to patch at input line 12624

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   2004-05-09 21:33:20.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o-dev.h

can't find file to patch at input line 13385

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.483692734 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13432

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.494691091 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13449

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-09 21:33:19.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.518687505 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

9 out of 9 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13652

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-09 21:33:13.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-22 09:17:04.483728442 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

110 out of 110 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16459

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-09 21:31:56.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.640669279 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

patching file linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p1 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/work/patches/genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

=======================================================

The next patch would create the file Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100

Patch attempted to create file Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100.rej

patching file Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt

patching file drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 277 with fuzz 2 (offset 140 lines).

patching file drivers/net/wireless/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/Makefile.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c,

which already exists!  Applying it anyway.

patching file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c

Patch attempted to create file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c.rej

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o-dev.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c

patching file drivers/scsi/dpti.h

patching file drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p2 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/work/patches/genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

=======================================================

patching file networking/README.ipw2100

can't find file to patch at input line 124

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt

|--- linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-09 21:32:54.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-22 09:13:10.430700652 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 175

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-09 21:32:26.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-22 09:13:01.771994437 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 325

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-09 21:33:22.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-22 09:13:01.779993241 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/Makefile

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h

patching file net/wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c

The next patch would delete the file scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h,

which does not exist!  Applying it anyway.

can't find file to patch at input line 12624

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   2004-05-09 21:33:20.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o-dev.h

can't find file to patch at input line 13385

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.483692734 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13432

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.494691091 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13449

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-09 21:33:19.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.518687505 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

9 out of 9 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13652

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-09 21:33:13.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-22 09:17:04.483728442 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

110 out of 110 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16459

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-09 21:31:56.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.640669279 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

patching file scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p3 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/work/patches/genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

=======================================================

patching file README.ipw2100

can't find file to patch at input line 124

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt

|--- linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-09 21:32:54.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-22 09:13:10.430700652 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 175

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-09 21:32:26.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-22 09:13:01.771994437 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 325

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-09 21:33:22.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Makefile   2004-05-22 09:13:01.779993241 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file wireless/ipw2100/CHANGES

patching file wireless/ipw2100/INSTALL

patching file wireless/ipw2100/Makefile

patching file wireless/ipw2100/av5100.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/ipwversion.h

patching file wireless/ipw2100/pbe5.c

The next patch would delete the file dpt/dpt_osdutil.h,

which does not exist!  Applying it anyway.

can't find file to patch at input line 12624

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   2004-05-09 21:33:20.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file dpt/dpti_i2o-dev.h

can't find file to patch at input line 13385

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.483692734 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13432

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.494691091 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13449

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-09 21:33:19.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.518687505 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

9 out of 9 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13652

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-09 21:33:13.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-22 09:17:04.483728442 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

110 out of 110 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 16459

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-09 21:31:56.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.640669279 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

patching file dpti2oscsi2.c

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p4 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6/work/patches/genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

=======================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100 linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100

|--- linux-2.6.6/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/networking/README.ipw2100   2004-05-22 09:13:01.748997873 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 124 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 124

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt

|--- linux-2.6.6/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-09 21:32:54.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/Documentation/scsi/dpti.txt   2004-05-22 09:13:10.430700652 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 175

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-09 21:32:26.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig   2004-05-22 09:13:01.771994437 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 470 with fuzz 2 (offset 469 lines).

patching file ipw2100/CHANGES

patching file ipw2100/INSTALL

patching file ipw2100/Makefile

patching file ipw2100/av5100.c

patching file ipw2100/hostap/hostap_crypt.h

patching file ipw2100/ieee80211.c

patching file ipw2100/ieee80211.h

patching file ipw2100/ieee80211_crypt.h

patching file ipw2100/ieee80211_rx.c

patching file ipw2100/ieee80211_wx.c

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100.h

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.c

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_frag.h

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.c

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_fw.h

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_hw.h

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_main.c

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.c

patching file ipw2100/ipw2100_wx.h

patching file ipw2100/ipwversion.h

patching file ipw2100/pbe5.c

The next patch would delete the file dpt_osdutil.h,

which does not exist!  Applying it anyway.

can't find file to patch at input line 12624

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   2004-05-09 21:33:20.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpt_osdutil.h   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

patching file dpti_i2o-dev.h

can't find file to patch at input line 13385

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_i2o.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.483692734 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13432

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-09 21:32:29.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dpti_ioctl.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.494691091 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 13449

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-09 21:33:19.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt/dptsig.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.518687505 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

9 out of 9 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 13652 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 13652

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-09 21:33:13.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.c   2004-05-22 09:17:04.483728442 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

110 out of 110 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 16459 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 16459

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-09 21:31:56.000000000 -0500

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti.h   2004-05-22 09:13:10.640669279 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

7 out of 7 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 16640 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 16640

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c

|--- linux-2.6.6/drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c   1969-12-31 18:00:00.000000000 -0600

|+++ linux-2.6.6-gentoo1/drivers/scsi/dpti2oscsi2.c   2004-05-22 09:13:10.642668980 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

----------

## zefram47

Not a clue what's wrong with it...but I have the same problem and same error reported by the first post

----------

## r8dhex

i'm getting the same thing here.

is there a way to individually "disable" some of the patches that are applied with the gentoo-patchset? Although I want to have the gentoo-dev-sources, I don't think I need the adaptec_dpt_i2o patch, since i don't even have a raid controller on this laptop.

----------

## Professor Frink

I would like to see a laptop with a RAID controller  :Smile: .

----------

## r8dhex

 :Razz:  ... so would I

----------

## tobimat80

Same error here!

----------

## langthang

If you don't need reiser3-xattr-acl-quotas patch; try this under root:

```

mkdir ~/tmp/genpatch

cd ~/tmp/genpatch/

tar -xvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-base.tar.bz2

rm genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch

tar -cvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-base.tar.bz2 .

rm -rf genpatches-2.6-6.30/

rm genpatches-2.6-6.30/4725_reiser3-xattr-acl-quotas-2.6.6-rc2.patch

tar -cvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-extras.tar.bz2 .

rm -rf /tmp/genpatch

rm -rf /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/files/

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6.ebuild digest

emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

----------

## r8dhex

yay, it emerged  :Razz: 

just some minor corrections

```
mkdir ~/tmp/genpatch 

cd ~/tmp/genpatch/ 

tar -xvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-base.tar.bz2 

rm genpatches-2.6-6.30/2320_adaptec_dpt_i2o.patch 

tar -cvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-base.tar.bz2 . 

rm -rf genpatches-2.6-6.30/ 

tar -xvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-extra.tar.bz2 

rm genpatches-2.6-6.30/4725_reiser3-xattr-acl-quotas-2.6.6-rc2.patch 

tar -cvjf /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-6.30-extras.tar.bz2 . 

cd ~

rm -rf /tmp/genpatch 

rm -rf /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/files/ 

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6.ebuild digest 

emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

----------

## Professor Frink

anyone know if it's fixed in portage yet.  I use reiser3 so I would like to keep the reiser3 patch.  We shouldn't have to fix an ebuild by hand to make it work.....

----------

## Professor Frink

Nevermind, they masked it.

23 May 2004; <dostrow@gentoo.org> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.6.ebuild:

Masked for x86, ppc, and amd64 due to missconfiguration in patch.

Notified commiter and relevent arch's.

Guess I'll wait a couple more days until i reinstall gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Problem is being worked on.  

This is apparently the bug.

----------

## beastmaster

pjp and those who have been working hard on this,

Thank you gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## guero61

So is this why gentoo-dev-sources is two minor revs behind?  I don't mind using mm-sources, but I have always liked the Gentoo patchset.  That, and I'm kinda sitting the fence, waiting on either an Xorg driver from NVidia or a fix to the current one.  4k stacks... grumble grumble grumble...  I've been GL-less for weeks now.

----------

## ruomad

if you want to skip a patch (for example which doesn't compile) you just have to specify the numer in the UNIPATCH_LIST parameter in the ebuild

that was easy  :Wink: 

----------

## bk0

For those too impatient to wait for the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.6 or 2.6.7 ebuild to be finished and unmasked, try testing the patchset discussed in this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51800

First emerge the vanilla sources:

```

# emerge -f =development-sources-2.6.6

```

Download the patchset:

```

$ wget http://www.recruit2recruit.net/kerframil/patches/2.6.6-gds.patch.bz2

$ mv ./2.6.6-gds.patch.bz2 /usr/src

```

Untar the source:

```

$ cd /usr/src

$ tar -xj < /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.6.tar.bz2

```

Patch the source:

```

$ pwd

/usr/src

$ ls

linux-2.6.6

$ bunzip2 ./2.6.6-gds.patch.bz2

$ patch -p0 < ./2.6.6-gds.patch

```

Give your new kernel some spiffy name by editing the EXTRAVERSION string at the beginning of the top-level Makefile (this is what I used):

```

VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 6

EXTRAVERSION = -gentoo-gds

```

Then configure, build and install the kernel as usual.

EDIT: You may want to consider applying one of the patches to fix this nasty kernel bug, since you're messing around with the kernel anyway.

----------

## amne

Unstickyfied as gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 are available in portage for x86, ppc and amd64.

----------

